# Far Cry 3 DirectX 11 vs DirectX 9



## Helveticus1 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Wenn ich FarCry 3 über farcry3_d3d11.exe starte, ruckelt das Spiel. Alle Einstellungen sind auf maximal. Ich denke, dass ich bis jetzt immer in DirectX 9 gespielt habe, ohne es zu merken. Da läuft es allerdings total flüssig.

Gibt es zwischen DirectX 9 und DirectX 11 in Far Cry 3 einen grossen Unterschied? Ich könnte natürlich die Einstellungen heruntersetzen und in DirectX 11 spielen, aber dann habe ich vielleicht mit DirectX 9 und den höchsten Einstellungen ein besserers Ergebnis.

Ach ja, ich habe eine Sapphire HD 7870 Grafikkarte.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Dezember 2012)

Hmm ... deaktivier mal die Kantenglättung, das hat bei mir einen großen Performancegewinn gebracht.
Was hast du denn für ein restliches System?

Denn im DX11 Modus + alles auf Ultra sowie 4x AA läuft es bei mir zähflüssig, stockt bzw. ruckelt aber nicht. Ich spiels mit einem i7 2600K und einer GTX 570, soooo schlecht sind ja ATI Grafikkarten nun auch nicht. 

Neueste Treiber installiert?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2012)

Bei FC3 (wie bei an sich jedem Spiel) frisst vor allem das MSAA (Anti-Alias) enorm Leistung - stell das mal auf 2x oder 4x, da siehst Du eh keinen Unterschied beim SPielen im Vergleich zu 8x

MSAA findest Du im Menü "Grafik", nicht bei "Grafikoptionen"

Ich selber hab eine AMD 7950 und kann es bei 2x oder 4x MSAA auch auf ultra ruckelfrei spielen, obwohl ich noch nen ältweren Quadcore habe. Auf 8x MSAA hab ich da auch nur 20-30FPS, aber schon mit 4x geht es direkt auf 40-50FPS und mehr hoch - d.h. grad von 4x nach 8x ist der Sprung massiv.

Und auf "nur" hoch oder sehr hoch sieht es zudem auch fast identisch aus wie Ultra, auf zB "hoch" fehlt halt zB etwas der Vegation, die weit im Hintergrund ist. Mit hoch oder sehr hoch hab ich dann bei 2x oder 4x MSAA ca 50-60 FPS.


Mit ner AMD 7870 haste natürlich jeweils was weniger, aber es sollte an sich kein Problem sein, es zumindest auf hoch ruckelfrei zu spielen mit 2x oder 4x MSAA.


----------



## Helveticus1 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich danke euch. Dann werde ich es wohl doch mal mit DirectX 11 versuchen und die Einstellungen niedriger setzten. MSAA ist bereits auf 4x, werde es mal auf 2x probieren. Vielleicht werde ich auch PostFX reduzieren, das ist auch auf maximal.

Vermindert RadeonPro die Framerate? Wollte dies nämlich auch installieren.

Weiterhin habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man mit RadenPro SweetFX unter DirectX 11 in Far Cry 3 nutzen kann. Bei mir funktioniert sonst SweetFX unter DirectX 11 nicht.

Gibt es da auch eine Möglichkeit ein ganzen SweetFX Profil zu laden anstatt alles mit den Reglern festzulegen?

Weiterhin habe ich gehört, dass man mit SweetFX SMAA aktivieren kann und dafür MSAA deaktivieren. Bringt das was?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2012)

Also, testen schadet nix - ich persönlich kenne diese Tools leider gar nicht


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Dezember 2012)

SweetFX läuft momentan unter FC3-DX11 leider nicht.
Aber mit RadeonPro kann man wirklich unter DX11 SMAA nutzen - man kann es sogar per Hotkey ein- und ausschalten 

Und komplette SweetFX-Profile gibts im Netz zuhauf. Manche mit SMAA, manche ohne. Einfach nach "sweetfx far cry 3" googlen.
Auch auf der PCGH-Seite gibts einen Artikel mit 3 Presets:
Far Cry 3: SweetFX- und Standard-Grafik im interaktiven Vergleich

Welche Profile allerdings gut aussehen kann ich dir nicht sagen - hab FC3 selber nicht.

Und welche "Regler" von SweetFX meinst du?
Verwendest du irgendein Tool um die Werte zu ändern?


----------

